# Blue Ribbon's typing thread



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

The thread where I type others who ask me to. Just give me links to threads you've made - not necessarily type related - any threads (or alternatively I can stalk you.)


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> *1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> I have moderate deafness


Does not affect typing. 



> *2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*
> 
> I like colors, scenery and being alone.


Emphasis on colors and scenery - could be high sensing. 



> Prefer 1, because social events not for me. But I like buns very much.


Without the image it's hard however I see a lack of people focus. 



> *3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*
> I'm very introverted person. I perceive everything. I can be your best friend. I'm very spontaneous.


Emphasis on interpersonal relationships... high Fi? 



> *4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
> *
> I would want to be more extroverted, because I'm shy in group of people.


Doesn't tell much. Most likely an introvert. 



> *5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
> Yes,there will be some. People may say I'm dumb (most of Judgers), but I ever feel deep in myself that I'm smarter than most of people. Sometimes I feel misunderstood.


Sounds like Fe. People thinking you're dumb could be your own insecurity of your intuitive function. Low Ne/Ni? Low Te/Ti? 


> *
> 6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2*.
> Smartness
> Acceptance
> ...


Sounds like a lot of Fi to me. 



> *7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> *
> When I changed school. Adapted to it, but still no friends.


A lack of people focus, however you seem to stress on it, making me think you're valued Fe. 



> *8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
> School and tests. Always try to find logical answer.


Emphasis on logic? Ti valuing? 



> When I don't know answers I try to use brain and try to guess by choosing, most logical one and most of the time I'm right.


Again Ti here. 


> *
> 9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
> happy inside, excited, can't wait to put my hand on it. Try to appreciate every second of that moment.


Heavy Se emphasis. 


> *
> 10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
> I'm shy and introvert, so don't expect someone who is very social. One on one conversations are fine, but I can't handle group conversations and most of the time I don't engage in those.


Here's focus on Fe - like you're saying 'I'm bad at socialising, I wish I could be better, but I'm okay with it.' 

Sounds like valued Fe to me. 



> *11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
> *
> I think that society norms are stupid, but I like to be accepted and understood,


Ti/Fe over Fi/Te. 



> and I really like to perceive friendliness and kindness from it.


Emphasis on Fe. 



> But most people aren't those. Sometimes I like traditions, when I feel their spirit.


I can't place this line. 



> *12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
> *
> I don't like it, especially elite and cocky authority.


Dislike of authority? I don't relate this to Fi or Te. 



> I can be rebel and complain if I really need to, but most of time I stay quiet. I think, that most of them are unhumans, but animals with money their mouths.


A focus on individualism but not the Fi brand of individualism - like saying people think for themselves which is a Ti thing to say. 



> *13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> *
> Sorry I didn't play this game.


Lmao. That's cute. 



> *14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
> *
> I have fear of height, I really scared of it. Still am somewhat feared on needles (when taking blood) and dentists. I have little fear of being ashamed in public.


This is indicative of devalued Fe. 



> *15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> *
> I don't know.


Low Fi? 



> *16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> I like to say that I'm thinking in ethics class, most of the things are abstract, deep thinking and moral dilemmas.


High enough intuition? Hidden agenda Ni? 



> I'm much smarter than my class in this subject and funnier too.


Seems like tert Ni? Or is it repressed thinking? 



> Sometimes I think I can be philosopher. i also like PE. Other subjects except art and music are boring.


Devalued Ne? There is no indication of Ne from this. 



> *17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.*
> I think I'm lost when I don't know myself well. I think I am weld developed INFP with very developed T function, but I don't show my emotions. I'm not sure, but maybe ESFP,ENFP,INFP,ISTP. I said socionics SLI, mbti mostly ISTP and sometimes INTP, from cognitive functions still IXXP.


Could be ISxP. I don't think INxP is you. 



> *18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?
> *
> I can perceive anything, can feel what others feel.


This is confusing. 



> I can control my feeling well. I feel much older than I'm actually are.


I think Fi/Te axis. 



> I always like to talk with mature people. Since my childhood I communicate better with adults, elders and mature people. I'm 16 years old now. I like strong interest in technology, gadgets, computer hardware.


Alright, so more mature than your age... I don't think that has to do with typology.



The red spirit said:


> ISFJ vs ISFP vs INFP - Personalities Comparison
> I fixed your version of comparison.
> 
> I will say them from most likely to least likely. INFP>ISFJ>ISFP, but I can relate a lot to them all, except some things.


I think it's likely that you value Fe and have high Fi. 



The red spirit said:


> I will ctrl+c and ctrl+v to you
> 
> Strive for amicable, positive situations
> Perceive and are sensitive to the feelings of others
> ...


This can be attributed to both INFP and INFJ as far as I know. 



The red spirit said:


> 1) What applies to me:
> I remember events as snapshots of what actually happened
> 2)I remember events by what I read "between the lines" about their meaning
> 3) I solve problems by working through facts until I understand the problem.
> ...


1) Se
2) Ni 
3) Ti 
4) Either Ne or Se
5) Ni 



The red spirit said:


> Umm... i don't know, like changing my type from ISFP to INFP on PerC


You're not INFP. You value Se. INFPs are PoLR Se which means they're weak at Se and they don't value it as something important. 



The red spirit said:


> No offence, but have you read my earlier post
> 
> 
> She typed me when I gave her some info about MBTI here(Lithuanian version of this site) https://www.16personalities.com/articles/our-theory
> Typed me as INFP. She said to me, that she doesn't want to do it again. She doesn't see purpose of it. But I will try with functions this time, because it's short.


I don't think you are any of the NP types. 



The red spirit said:


> Okay she did "Scrap of paper" thing. She doesn't know anything about cognitive functions, only info from Funkymbtifiction.com. She wrote these functions in no particular order: Se, Fi, Ni and Ti. Later I told that human can't have 3 functions with last letter 'i', but she didn't want to fix that and went to watch TV show.


They can - in socionics. People use all 8 functions. Valued and devalued - valued are the 4 MBTI functions and devalued are the 4 shadow functions. The functions are shown with dimensionality. 4D is the strongest and 1D is the weakest: 

For me, ESFJ - 

Valued- 

Fe - 4D [Base function] 
Si - 3D [Creative] 
Ne - 2D [Hidden agenda] 
Ti - 1D [Aspirational]

Devalued 

Se - 4D [Demonstrative]
Fi - 3D [ignoring] 
Te - 2D [role function] 
Ni - 1D [PoLR] 

If I'm an ESFJ, I'm good at Se and Fi too, I just don't emphasize it like ESFPs do. You can be an Fi dom and have good Fe. It's possible. You can be Fe aux and have good Fi and tert, good -Ti. It's possible. 



The red spirit said:


> @Kitty23 did it
> _How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact? _
> When I need the, I need. They are important. Well, some theories are facts, like MBTI, so maybe doesn't bother.


MBTI isn't fact. Your Te is definitely weak - I'm starting to think PoLR. 


> _When talking to someone do you want to know the who, what, when, where, etc.?_
> Yes, I want. Seriously, who doesn't.


High feeling. 



> _What were your favorite subjects in school? History, math,...and why? what subjects were your least favorite and why?_
> Favorite: history(not hard, I'm curious what happened before), biology (good book art, but seriously only real science subject that I like and doesn't require a lot of thinking), English (teacher hates me, but I can do everything without rules), workshop (or whatever it's called in English, real work needed)(ended 2 years ago), ethics (good discussions and self expressioning), geography (learning about world where we live is important, but can be boring sometimes and it's not hard), art (I like colours), PE (I love sports), music (type of art, can be boring when we study art history).
> What I hate: maths (too much boring thinking, need to explain everything and draft every shape), Lithuanian (super hard grammar, too repetitive, stupid requirements), literature (analysis of things, that writer didn't intended to exist, teacher doesn't respond to questions and probably doesn't have Se, she is total crackpot ENFJ), Russian (too many negative associations and I never understood it), drafting (extremely draining), physics (asshole teacher and I don't understand subject)(black magic), IT-programming (magic, somehow I still get decent marks).
> Neutral: chemistry (some practical things and sometimes hands on work, equations aren't extremely hard and I like teacher very much, she is friendly xNTJ, her jokes are funny), citizenship education (or whatever it's in English) (teacher always say, that everything is lie and tries to prove it. I don't watch politics on TV and rarely watch TV or read news, i don't care about it).


Okay so here, it's clear you value Ti, however you're weak at it. 


> _what goes through your mind when you're thrown into a type of situation you've never experienced before? _
> What to do? I need some structure in my work. Oh, almost forgot, adapt to situation.


Requires some structure - but adapt - dominant perceiving type - I don't think you are an IxxP. 



> _What can convince you to believe in a new idea?_
> Facts or at least appealing idea


Ti? 




> _Do you hate when movies that don't have a solid ending/ending left open for interpretation?_
> Seriously who doesn't. I don't hate it, but it's not ok, especially if I like that movie.


This is Ne right here. 



> _How much do you like closure? _
> It's fine, if I have have something to do.


Dominant perceiving type. Not an IxxP. 



> _Do you like editing papers? If so, why? Do you look for grammar mistakes, how a sentence could be shortened, how the message could become clearer, how the writer could use less offensive language, etc?_
> Well, editing needs to be done, to me it's neutral. I don't look for mistakes, but if I notice it I will fix it. I do clearing. I have problem, I always write too short sentences so I need to expand them.


Can't place this? 



> _How much do you notice your physical environment? _
> Lol, what. I notice what I need. i notice surroundings, their smell. Everything what I can through 5 senses.


Se valued - not an INFP. 



> _What types of behaviors offend you?_
> Asses, who doesn't have feelings, someone who isn't aware of environment, dreamers if I need to talk with them. Douchebags, who are aggressive, arrogant, stupid and doesn't have any empathy to others.


High feeling. 



> _Where does your inspiration come from?_
> Remember first post about hunches, it's same thing. It's hard to say, but maybe from feeling not competitive or retarded. Maybe from superior things or humans. Maybe from motivation or good mood. Okay, I give up.


Hunches? I'm starting to think you do have good Ne - just devalued Ne. 



> _Say you’re in school and have to do a group presentation. Do you offer a presentation idea that you've already done for another class, or something you've never done before? _
> Maybe improve it and change some things, but same message if it's needed.


Focus on the message? Ni? 



> _What's your role in a group project? The organizer, the barnstormer, the one who sees the impracticalities in others ideas, the one who takes into account if others will be offended by group presentation, etc.?_
> Ghost, silent guy who puts a lot of effort to project and is silent, but communicating with others. If others idea is terrible, I can come up with better and save project. If they make slides, I make them funny. I actually started the idea to make slides funny, that offers a lot of info too. Later others did that too. Funny slides catches listeners attention. No one likes boring slides.


I get dom perceiving vibes. 



> _What can your group members count on you for? What qualities do you have that the other group members lack?
> _
> Original ideas. If there aren't better artists than me, I can take it. If group is very friendly and don't have leader, I can be one. What others say I can do, but if it's something I hate I will to pick other job.


Definitely IxxJ vibes. 



> _So in college I did a counseling program where students would learn the counseling theories and then counsel each other. The "clients" always told me I had such a calming effect on them but I also sometimes had problem keeping the conversation linear-Ne. Like I would start out with one topic then jump to another...then go back to original topic. I wonder...say you were a counselor what do you think the client would say they like about you? And would they say you move around a lot, are stiff, fidget, etc.? _
> They will say I'm too quiet and don't talk too much. Maybe talking offtopic, because I want to find out something interesting to me, but don't help to others(like I did in this op with Pelipe. I need to find out my type, nah better ask which Dragon Ball series he likes most). To be honest I don't know.


Ne? 



> _How much do you like routines?_
> Somewhat between can adapt to it and hate it.


Dom perceiving. 



> _Do you like to-do lists?_
> Never do them, I'm too lazy. And I won't do them.


Lazy? Doesn't tell much. 



> _How aware of your bodily needs are you? _
> Very aware, but can ignore them if needed, but not for long.


High Si 



> _Is it hard being on time for you?_
> It's somewhat hard for me, but I always arrive earlier. I don't want to excuse, it's shame. And don't forget to think, what will happen if I don't show. Most of them will be angry or will not find them later.


I don't see the Ni + Te combo here... 



> _Do you hate when assignments are "too vague" or "too specific?"_
> I hate it, when it's too vague, I need some info what to do. Too specific is easier, but I feel limited then, but it's better than too vague. In ethics lesson too vague is fine.


Lack of Si - Te? 

*The conclusion: * 

Overall, you seem to value Se over Ne and you stated that you show introverted tendencies. You also seem to show high feeling preference. 

I would say consider the following types - ISFP, INFJ or (less likely) ISFJ or very unlikely ISTP. 

I would say ISFP for high feeling and sensing with valued Se and INFJ for high feeling with high intuition and valued Se. 

It's very unlikely that you are: ESFP, INFP, ESFJ, ENFJ 

And I think it's possible to rule out ENFP, ENTJ, INTJ, INTP, ENTP, ESTP, ESTJ and ISTJ.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@ferroequinologist @myjazz @Drunk Parrot opinion?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@Blue Ribbon If you really thought, that I won't leave comments about your analysis, then you are wrong.

1)You totally don't get, that being deaf puts social pressure on you. I also have to wear hearing aids. I'm definitely other person with them and without them. At least I think so.
2)I gave you more links, what happened?
3)Don't you think, that my school subject liking has changed?
4)Don't you think, that not having any set life goal isn't linked to personality type? I'm pretty young, so I think it's normal to don't have it.
5)Now I would answer some most questions differently, so I don't know if what you have analysed is right


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

fuck you perC!!! Why u always double post?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> fuck you perC!!! Why u always double post?


Click the post button once. Then open up a new window/tab and see if it's been posted. This'll solve your PM issue too.

Wow @Blue Ribbon you posted within seconds of me.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> @Blue Ribbon If you really thought, that I won't leave comments about your analysis, then you are wrong.
> 
> 1)You totally don't get, that being deaf puts social pressure on you. I also have to wear hearing aids. I'm definitely other person with them and without them. At least I think so.
> 2)I gave you more links, what happened?
> ...


Lol no, I posted it here so that you and others can help me improve how I type people. 

1) I didn't realize that. I just thought that having a disability would have no effect on a person's type. For example, I thought I was an N type for a long time because my motor skills are terrible. Turns out, it isn't as simple as that. 

2) Well I selected these and I didn't have the time to go through all of them since I've been busy with college. 

3) What your hobbies and interests are have very little to do with personality. I'm an ESFJ and I'm into engineering because I love math. 

4) I took that into consideration. You should expect your personality to grow and change because if I look at my tean years, I was a very terrible ESFJ. I do think you need to grow into your aux and tert functions and as you grow older, your type will become clearer. 

5) Well, this is my analysis but it's a bit subjective because I don't know you personally and I've onlt infered a facet of your personality in this thread. The final call is up to you.


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

Feel free to stalk me


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> Click the post button once. Then open up a new window/tab and see if it's been posted. This'll solve your PM issue too.


I know, that I can do that, but this time it was different. My post dissapeared and text was left, so I clicked to post and boom, two posts.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

darcstar3 said:


> agreed ^.^
> 
> and if youre good at typing... what would you say i am? and if you think im correctly typed, somehow, also, what other type might you consider?


Challenge accepted.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Why do you get your own weird thread?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Why do you get your own weird thread?


So, do you think it was accurate?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> So, do you think it was accurate?


For you? Yeah, I'd stick with ISFP. But go with ESFP if you must.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> For you? Yeah, I'd stick with ISFP. But go with ESFP if you must.


What do you think about idea of me being INFJ (just like Blue ribbon suggested)?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> What do you think about idea of me being INFJ (just like Blue ribbon suggested)?


No, just no. Fi dom* or I'll eat a cake of rusty nails.

_*I meant Fi user, not Fe_


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> No, just no. Fi dom* or I'll eat a cake of rusty nails.


Just eat them, goddamnit

So, you are unsure if I'm ESFP or ISFP?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> Just eat them, goddamnit
> 
> So, you are unsure if I'm ESFP or ISFP?


I gave up with you. If you were a story, I'd crumple you up, toss you in the trash, and start again with a more defined character.

I think ISFP works best.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I gave up with you. If you were a story, I'd crumple you up, toss you in the trash, and start again with a more defined character.


How cute:kitteh:



Drunk Parrot said:


> I think ISFP works best.


but you don't know this time lol


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> How cute:kitteh:
> 
> 
> but you don't know this time lol


I never know with you.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I never know with you.


And you never will


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Why do you get your own weird thread?


Because people actually want me to type them. 

Yes. People. In plural. As in, more than one person. Now stop derailing my thread.



The red spirit said:


> What do you think about idea of me being INFJ (just like Blue ribbon suggested)?


INFJ is a better fit than INFP.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

How very ESFJ of you to make this thread.. XD


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> Just eat them, goddamnit
> 
> So, you are unsure if I'm ESFP or ISFP?


but!! YOU PEE IN A SINK.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Memory of Talon said:


> but!! YOU PEE IN A SINK.


What's this about?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@The red spirit

Is your Fi acting up again? pull one root and more pop up


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

@Blue Ribbon

I am confident in my type, but I wouldn't mind if I had a stalker.


----------



## Bhathaway (Dec 17, 2016)

@Blue Ribbon

I've got a thread that is called "2nd try at getting a type" or something along those lines. Should be on the front page of this forum, if you'd be willing to give it a whirl.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Bhathaway said:


> @Blue Ribbon
> 
> I've got a thread that is called "2nd try at getting a type" or something along those lines. Should be on the front page of this forum, if you'd be willing to give it a whirl.


Sure.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Memory of Talon said:


> but!! YOU PEE IN A SINK.


So? Are you jealous?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

myjazz said:


> @The red spirit
> 
> Is your Fi acting up again? pull one root and more pop up


Not sure, what you meant by this, but INFJ seems convincing


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Blue Ribbon said:


> What's this about?


Don't listen to him, he just remembered some shite from perC. Nothing important.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@Blue Ribbon I can answer same questionnaire now, if it would be beneficial.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> @Blue Ribbon I can answer same questionnaire now, if it would be beneficial.


Sure. Just post it all here.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

This one is for @JennyJukes 

http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/957530-all-give-no-receive-2.html

This entire thread is just Fe. So much Fe. 


JennyJukes said:


> alright so today when i was shopping, i came across something that reminded me of my social anxiety past in college. basically, i was so terrified of people and didn't have anyone to hang out with, so i had a little private place i found where i could sit and have lunch... alone... and when we had to go into groups id also never have anyone to go with so id just sit by myself and do it myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To answer your question, imo the ExFPs are the best at befriending loners. 

Here's Fe but it's not the focus. It seems to be on perception. You're perceiving before you make a reply. Seems like IxFJ over ExFJ. 



JennyJukes said:


> that's so nice of u!!!!!!!! wish i had someone like that for me
> 
> when i went to university after college i made an effort to make some friends and there was a girl who would sit by herself quietly and not like to talk much so i did want to talk to her.. but sometimes i got the impression she just didn't want to talk to anyone because when she did talk she didn't get all nervous and shaky like i would, so i didn't know if i should bother her or not. she didn't come back for the final year so i don't know what happened.... but when i do see people like that i even just give a friendly smile to them, i know even a small friendly smile from someone makes me feel more confident/welcome


I don't see much Ne tbh. 


JennyJukes said:


> not the first one at all.... i like order and plan but it's never an orderly plan LOL


Lack of/ weak Ni. I don't know where people get the idea that Si users are master planners. Most SJs I know aren't. I honestly don't and can't plan more than a few weeks in advance. 



> in that i like to have a rough idea, the basics, then working from that.... i don't think it's good to depend on routine.


Uh this is contradictory to everything else so Idk where to place it. 



> second one is more me - totally psychoanalyze everything


Uh... Ne? Or Ni? 



> and not enjoy the moment,


You haven't given any indication of valued Se so I'm going to assume devalued Se. 



> come to wrong conclusions, excessive expectations for the future,


Sounds like repressed Ne. Future planning is an okay thing for most Ni users. 



> control/mastery issues, everything i do in the moment is for the future


Everything is for the future? I don't see any actual Ni here. Ni users, the ones I've known always make predictions for the future. Like, they may predict things, or tell me about plans for the future. And they always seem to (Ni valuing types) talk with a conviction that they will make it all come through. I've been through four threads of yours and I still haven't seen it. 



JennyJukes said:


> hmm i think more so the Ni-Se
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@darcstar3 Just like Blue ribbon said, like ISFJs. Personally I found you very awesome, that is rare here. You don't need to be any other type, just keep being awesome. You get red spirit award from me.


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

@Blue Ribbon

I'll bite. :3 Questionnaire thread <--- A 40 and 21 Q questionnaire there but it's a lot to sift through so I'll put a little summary under here you can roll with if that's less eye-burning. I tend to be all over the place and inconsistent with tests and questionnaire things. No need to quote all the things, unless you really want to. I'm fine with just "This is what I think". (Edit: Example of inconsistency, my first questionnaire: So lost)


* *




I am a fairly low-key low ambition kind of person who is content to go with the flow. Sometimes I can rally up some organizational skills and since I have a child with special needs I've kind of had to. I have a slow-but-steady kind of work ethic but when there's looming deadlines I can push a lot harder than I normally would. I don't work well in fast-paced or noisy environments. Very conflict-avoidant unless one of my core values is challenged or I find something morally offensive, then I can be almost obnoxious in jumping in to have my say. I do think that everyone is entitled to their opinions, though, and think that everyone needs room to grow and make mistakes. I'm more fussy and controlling over people I care about, but that stems from my anxiety I think. I need stability and reassurance that things are okay. I can look like I'm very efficient and have it together, but the more controlled and routine my life gets the more I tend to unravel and feel like I'm _losing_ control.

I definitely operate from my values. I'm always looking back thinking, did I do that right? Was that consistent with who I want to be? Is this moral to me? Well I've read about that new theology or heard some opinion on X subject, so should I change how I feel about it? Hence why I'm okay with Fi-dom suggestions. Maybe it's just age or practice (I'm 30) but expressing how I feel or think isn't that difficult for me, even in person. I tend to be pretty open and casual and although I do keep people at somewhat of a distance I will readily discuss a number of subjects unless I think it'll put me in danger or something to do so. As long as I feel like I have a space to retreat to (cannot stand people coming to my home, often even friends) I'm good. I'm very present in conversations. I'm fine with skipping around on subjects but usually don't struggle to stay on topic. I don't zone out, though I do look around a lot. People usually describe me as detail-oriented, a bit uptight or maybe snobby, but also genuine, warm, sincere and kind-hearted. Authenticity is important to me; what you see is what you get. I don't like hiding things or putting on a fake mask for different people. Everyone gets the same Kajada.

I'm fine with rules as long as they make sense and will sometimes follow even asinine rules because that's just how I was raised. I will challenge authority when I think they're unjust. Hobbies are net surfacing, casual exercise, reading, arts and crafts (novice at a lot, not really an expert in anything), I enjoy long walks, animals, studying religion and consciousness. Main goal in life, understand myself and feel at peace. Some enlightenment or high spiritual experience would be awesome but I'm not very good at meditation or connecting with my spiritual center. I admire people who are. I love media that makes me feel things and that is also interesting to look at. Stories about the human condition or fantasy, that give me the experience I'm in that moment living that whatever it is, or that challenge the way I look at the world and make me re-evaluate my position on life. My interests tend to run in cycles and I can get pretty nostalgic, not really because I miss the past (though sometimes I do) but more because I just think 90s kids had the coolest stuff in most genres. |D

Finally, will touch on thinking process. I'm not so good at working through things myself. I can absolutely be validation seeking and have self-doubt. I do like to see what other people have to say on stuff and prefer to cite sources rather than have to defend my point of view. I'm fully open to being wrong but don't like admitting it. I don't really see a point to defending my views, since most people anyway are set on theirs. Plus...I'm lazy. I don't want to go back and find stuff, so unless it's something I've read recently I often won't bother. I do prefer clear facts, statistics and examples when someone is explaining something to me. That's more impressive than some twisted, psychological mind pretzel of explanation. I learn best through hands-on and running through example scenarios. I don't consider myself as deeply intellectual or intelligent; I'm not stupid (lol sure some people would disagree), but technical discussion just isn't as interesting to me as human experience and things that engage my emotions. I did very well in school, was a nearly straight A student and graduated with honors so I don't have trouble learning. In arguments or debates I prefer responses that are facts-based, clean cut and defensible over a disagreement of passion, I just like letting more skillful people handle it and back them up when I agree.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

@Blue Ribbon
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...andmasters-obnoxious-narcissistic-thread.html
Come one, come all. Analyze this thread.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Blue Ribbon said:


> The thread where I type others who ask me to. Just give me links to threads you've made - not necessarily type related - any threads (or alternatively I can stalk you.)


Also this.
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/844441-new-new-new-40q.html


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

Still waiting :wink:


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

mizz said:


> Still waiting :wink:


Give me links. Stalking takes more time and effort.


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Give me links. Stalking takes more time and effort.


Let's see if I can do this, lol...

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/963098-type-me.html

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/979338-trying-again.html


http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/982266-absorbing-emotions-do-you-notice-happening.html


----------



## Bhathaway (Dec 17, 2016)

@Blue Ribbon

You requested links so you don't have to lurk. Here you go
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/987858-2nd-try-whats-my-personality-type.html

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type-46.html


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

cool now you just all have to wait till she wakes up and finish with classes and stuffs.


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

Blue Ribbon said:


> The thread where I type others who ask me to. Just give me links to threads you've made - not necessarily type related - any threads (or alternatively I can stalk you.)


please wake up and stalk me, i'm having an identity crisis

here are some of my classy threadz

http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/863026-you-there.html

http://personalitycafe.com/isfp-forum-artists/875826-sex.html

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/875842-sex.html

also please consider i over compensate for being so insecure and stuff like that 

edit because i found more!

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/895706-place.html

AND MORE

http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/902538-inside-yer-face.html

http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/988354-granted.html (not my thread but personal so should provide context)

MY TITLES ARE TERRIBLE BUT CAPS MAKES EVERYTHING BETTER


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

Undersleeping a bit (a lot and can't get out)

*3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*

*oh shit I don't know what to say, dafuq brain, think about something......* Ummm.... Hello, so I have two arms and two legs and I breathe (I would write that)

*4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*

I would like to be, well I totaly don't know what qualities I would like to have, because I have lot of good things myself. Well I would want to be able to be better at making food (another disaster happened). I would maybe want to be smarter and maybe try out some older tech (dot matrix printer, old PCs). I don't have any friends and I maybe want one, but jeez people are dumb (around me, except some, but they are old mostly) or just boring. I would want to be better at starting doing homework and procrastinate less. I wouldn't want to be intimidated by big tasks and start them at least hour earlier. I would like to be better at understanding in general way.

I wouldn't want to be rude, asshole, fake logical, narcoman, very poor, dumb and other general stuff.

*5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*

They would say, that I'm ultra reserved, mysterious and for contrast funny (mainly, because I say something funny from time to time). They would say, that I'm shy and barely social. Everything I said is what they wrote about me for some tasks in school. I'm total ghost there.

Parents say, that I'm dumb, annoying, asshole, often talk nonsense, procrastinator, night owl, money waster, lazy. 

And I agree with classmates, because I totally appear like that to them, but they never talk with me much so...
Parents don't like me, because I like to annoy them in my free time and that happens due to micromanagements and them being annoying, boring (ISTJ mom and probably INTP dad). They are so empty creatures, that I can't stand them for long time. They are almost never interested, eat sleep wake up and repeat people. 

*7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
I take them in. Let's say teacher placed desks in other way, than usual, I would experience as it is and I won't like people who will start moving their desk to old place. If you give me other example, I would answer.

*8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
I would think something out. I'm not sure. I would procrastinate, be fearful. I could describe this better if I was in that situation. I would just try to keep up maybe. 

Links about big crash of my life http://personalitycafe.com/isfp-forum-artists/809090-questions-killing-me.html.

Now I stay positive and hopeful, I often found good things about bad situations. In that link It was one of the worst episodes of my life. Also another bad episode of my life was, when I watched Welcome to NHK anime, it's psychotic. I almost became unhealthy mentally again. Later I watched Wangan Midnight and it was very touching, but in good way and it deeply touched me.

*9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*

I become super happy and almost extraert (ESFP), I just be so frigging happy and excited. Yet I can't really tell example situation, it just happens and rarely.

*10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
I'm not social, that's it. Even if I'm not social, when I know person well i can talk very long with them and be happy. I remember I talked with school psychologist for hours until she said, that it's time to end disscussion that day, because I already talked 2 hours too long, but I'm pretty sure, that we both enjoyed discussions. That was one-on-one. I don't like group talking, if I don't know people well, but even then I don't really like that and realistically I never know them well, so I'm like ghost.

*11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
I'm not sure about that. I just perceive them, I may like them or not, but I can't change them, so my emotions are quite useless then. I don't really think about them, they just fit me often. I'm myself and I don't really try to behave like those suckas. I also hate people, who always agree with those norms and are respected for that. They are fake as fuck (whole family of "intelligents" in my relative list). Ewww... no no no

*12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
They are needed, they surely have function. What they do isn't always good and I'm pretty sure, that I could do it better myself. So vote for The red spirit, when election comes. Anyway I don't really rebel against it, but I don't agree with it. 

*13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *
Second time I say, that I don't play it. Defo nothing remind of it in daily life.

*14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*
I have lots of fears. Fear of height, needles, losing limb, failure, shame, not being accepted in public, darkness (sometimes I enjoy it), roller coasters, planes, revealing my music list, death, being killer and lots of others. Sometimes I try to overcome them, but usually I avoid them.

*15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
I don't know.

*16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a)I'm not sure, but I feel hunches of something and I follow them, then I'm happy, but seriously random things. I love meaningful conversations, gaining knowledge and like I said, random stuff. Mood swings, vibes, good youtube videos, memes.

b)doing something I don't enjoy? When I can't fix malfunctioning PC, can't reach goals, being unproductive, being unoriginal and boring, not intense, emptiness.

*17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.*
because I feel the need to figure it out and latter question it again lol.

No enneatype. No type prefferences, I just often don't like STJs, NTPs, arrogant NTs, but these are more linked to specific individuals, than generalizations.

Any test sucks, so nothing for you, Ribbon.

*18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?*
Don't rush and type me accuratelly, plz stay as long as it takes and if I don't trust your observations, then explain them well.

This thread is must read for you http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/907194-a.html

*How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact? *
They are important. I don't like, when someone says theory as fact (lol I did say that in previous answers), they just aren't like that. Dosn't bother much, but it's not something I like, because I'm stuck in imaginary/theorical world sometimes, that I don't realise realism. Yet I have opposite moments, when I can't trust theorical data and trust too much, what I think is reality (physics and chemistry classes).

*When talking to someone do you want to know the who, what, when, where, etc.?*
Well yes, it's essential info, but not always important.

*What were your favorite subjects in school? History, math,...and why? what subjects were your least favorite and why?*
My favourite question. This year I don't have many. I chose subjects myself haha.

Favourite:
English, maily due to ISFP teacher, which is nice and thinks, that I'm smart and I enjoy that. I like English by itself. I like to try, learn and overall I enjoy languages.
P.E. Because I like physical education. Teacher is good and most of the time he lets us play basketball, square, volleyball. My favourite is basketball, because I can thinkof what works and what doesn't. I like to try out my theories, that I think in my head. I lve, when I do my best. I really enjoy that. I think, that basketball is smart, strategic and extremely skillful game and I like it for such a great mixture.
Chemistry. Interesting subject, even when I don't understand it much. I like it for it's mysteriousness and colours lol. Also teacher doesn't have high requirements, so I just am easy on myself and enjoy it as learning, not as scary shit before tests.
Ethics. Other teaacher is super interesting ENTP. I like listening to his thinking, he let's us express our opinions. I adore his morality and thinking abilities, he is also fun. So it's perfect.
Geography. I like to know how everything is on Earth, I like learning this practical stuff. Also teacher is INTJ and I like that too. 
Music. I like sounds, I like to make them too, so I like this subject too.
Psychology. Mainly due to my curiousness and linkage to MBTI. I was originally interested into it earlier than MBTI and I liked how it analyses people.
Lithuanian-Literature. I sometimes want to answr every question and analyse stuff, I often get meanings and I enjoy being competitive. Yet grammar and writting isn't my favourite (Lithuanian is one of the hardest languages in the world).
Neutral:
Biology. I don't enjoy it much, doesn't look very interesting, but some bits are. I like experiments, but subject is quite boring and too much anlysing about things I don't care or understand. I'm not interested in it.
IT. Word and Excel isn't very interesting, yet ISFP teacher has good qualities, but often makes wrong assumptions, that I don't pay attention and later ask, while I really don't remember some details. I didn't take proggraming, because I don't like it.
History. Not really ant to know every minuscule fact and dates, but I like to read about how it was earlier and get vibes, but I'm not interested in learning it, I just like to read it and just know what in general happened.
Math. I like to think, to fail, to ask and figure it out, but I often don't get it at all. Yet I still like analisitation.
No subjects, that I don't like, because I didn't pick shit

*what goes through your mind when you're thrown into a type of situation you've never experienced before? *
I'm pretty sure, there was this question before. I try to adapt to it and I'm pretty good at being in the moment and observing.

*What can convince you to believe in a new idea?*
I don't know, maybe good explanation, reasoning, emotions...

*Do you hate when movies that don't have a solid ending/ending left open for interpretation?*
Sometimes, they fit movie or anime or manga, but I would prefer to know what happened later. Initial D ending was fine, Wangan Midnight ending was fine too.

*How much do you like closure? *

until my PC overheats

http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/907194-a.html read this. I can really be in it for long periods, but I need to at least get outta it sometimes

*Do you like editing papers? If so, why? Do you look for grammar mistakes, how a sentence could be shortened, how the message could become clearer, how the writer could use less offensive language, etc?*
I feel need to do this, if I wrote something that no one could understand, shortening doesn't work, I expand it increases accuracy. I don't enjoy using exesisive swearing and don't enjoy reading it.

*How much do you notice your physical environment? *
I'm good at that

*What types of behaviors offend you?* 
Swearing, being rude, narrow-minded, asshole, drinking, smoking, taking drugs, not paying attention, when I talk, using phone, when I talk.

*Where does your inspiration come from?*
Maybe from observing info, emotions, hunches maybe, ideas, thinking

*Say you’re in school and have to do a group presentation. Do you offer a presentation idea that you've already done for another class, or something you've never done before? *
Now I don't do them fun as they once were, but quality of content is improved, nothing changed here much. Also I hate, when some idiots can't make them properly and presents poorly made ones. 

*What's your role in a group project? The organizer, the barnstormer, the one who sees the impracticalities in others ideas, the one who takes into account if others will be offended by group presentation, etc.?*
Nothing changed here

*What can your group members count on you for? What qualities do you have that the other group members lack?*
nothing has changed, maybe now I can increase quality of content and overall decent feel

*So in college I did a counseling program where students would learn the counseling theories and then counsel each other. The "clients" always told me I had such a calming effect on them but I also sometimes had problem keeping the conversation linear-Ne. Like I would start out with one topic then jump to another...then go back to original topic. I wonder...say you were a counselor what do you think the client would say they like about you? And would they say you move around a lot, are stiff, fidget, etc.? *
I don't know, maybe my happy, cute personality, uderstandig abilities, thinkink abilities, skillfulness, overall accumulated huge amount of knowledge and my long talking.

*How much do you like routines?*
They are ok, yet I adjust them to my needs

*Do you like to-do lists?*
No, I don't do them

*How aware of your bodily needs are you? *
Pretty aware, but I won't scratch my balls in public at any costs

*Is it hard being on time for you? *
To same places, yes, because I try to wait until last second to go outta home and don't have enough time to go. Then I often be 1 minute late, but nothing major. Sometimes I run, but I smell bad afterwards and being wet is cold, so I don't do this often (but I enjoy running fast and when dark, gives awesome vibe). If I go to somewhere for first time, I'm on time and often too early.

*Do you hate when assignments are "too vague" or "too specific"?*
Not that I hate them, but if I don't know what to do it sucks. Sometimes I'm creative and do it anyway. I kinda like theorizing.

@Blue Ribbon Finally completed it, took few hours


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Also I don't like this type of threads http://personalitycafe.com/isfp-forum-artists/983850-attempting-break-down-my-emotional-walls-4.html


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm already certain of my type but I want to see how you reason through it and reach whatever conclusion you do. Here's some stalking material:

http://personalitycafe.com/critical-thinking-philosophy/960850-what-identity.html

http://personalitycafe.com/intj-for...tween-intj-intp-pls-confirm-my-suspicion.html


----------



## Ozymandias116 (Nov 24, 2016)

Links: 
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/957242-king-kings-have-entered.html - Introduction 
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...si-ne-ni-one-my-main-perceiving-function.html - About my dominant-type, thought I had a percieving function as a dominant function but at the moment I'm looking into the possibility that I'm in fact a Te-dom. 
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/957458-ozymandias-questionnaire.html - Two questionnaires. 

Feel free to stalk me if you want additional information. It seems like there's a lot of people wanting you to type them so I'll leave this here and hope you have some kind of queue-system.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

I'd ask to be stalked to get your opinion, but I randomly jump from so many threads and see you already there. lol


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Blue Ribbon said:


> This one is for @JennyJukes
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/957530-all-give-no-receive-2.html
> 
> ...


i skimmed, but the first thing i noticed was the lack of capital letters, use of commas to separate things, and elipsis...
it looked almost exactly like something id written >.<
i thought it was probably not related to type, although i dont see many others write like me, until i read some content, haha

i never had such bad anxiety, but i usually choose/chose to be alone
at college i literally went to eat and read under the stairs in my breaks because i was scared of trying to join people, but after a year or so, some people befriended me, so i was thankful for the chance to have friends >.<

but i really dont care for the future, i dont plan anything... people keep asking "so, how long do you plan to stay in japan?", and im like "i dunno yet, i mean, im married to a japanese person, so probably the rest of my life... but i want to go back to england, so i really dont know or really care"
its just too difficult for me to think of the future when i dont know what might happen >.<

but yea, i could see you being the same type as me ^.^



The red spirit said:


> @darcstar3 Just like Blue ribbon said, like ISFJs. Personally I found you very awesome, that is rare here. You don't need to be any other type, just keep being awesome. You get red spirit award from me.


aww, thanks



Kajada said:


> View attachment 632538


indeed, lol


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Also people - if you know your type already, don't ask me to type you. Typing is very time consuming. I've just typed two people so far.


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

@Blue Ribbon if we've been typed by others but we're still not sold or sure of it can we still be on your list or would you prefer just people who haven't been typed at all?


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Also people - if you know your type already, don't ask me to type you. Typing is very time consuming. I've just typed two people so far.


I only wanted your opinion, without actual work, lol
Seems like you're agreeing with isfj, but i was just wondering, from what you know of me, if there was another type you'd also consider


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

@Blue Ribbon

Cool can you type me too? I've got 2 threads about my type on my profile, ones a questionnaire I answered and the other is a self report. You don't need to read every bit though cause they're long and not every bit is essential.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

This one is for @Bhathaway 



Bhathaway said:


> 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> I am 19 in college and I can't figure out what I should major in which has been making me depressed for a while.


Alright then I'll give it a try. 




> 2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
> Outward reaction is probably not much of a reaction at all. It might be mildly annoyed because now we have to fix the car/switch up plans. If I knew how to fix a car I would try to do it, but since I don't I would wait and see if someone else knows how and would try to see how I could help. If I can't help I'd probably just slowly pace being bored.


No emphasis on Ne. I would say the type that doesn't value Ne - SPs or NJs. 



> I wouldn't really be stressed because the concert doesn't matter that much, but if I REALLY wanted to go I might show a little more irritation and franticness(?) as the time we need to be leaving to get there in time approaches.


Emphasis on time? Ni or Ne? 



> 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
> I probably don't feel one way or the other.


Repressed feeling. A thinking type? 



> I could go I could not. If I didn't feel like going I would probably stall in speech and thought trying to figure out whether I wanted to say yes or if I wanted to say no despite everyone else wanting to go.


Emphasis on Fe? 



> I would probably say yes for the sake of everyone else


For the sake of everyone else - since you are a repressed feeler, that's usually a sign that you're repressing Fe. 



> unless I had something I really needed to do, but at the party I would probably just sit and chill not doing or talking much. If i truly had something important to do I would express that and say sorry.


A sense of unrgency? Time urgency? Ni. 



> 4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
> Depending on my mood I might speak up. If everyone was having a fun time and I could tell a serious discussion isn't needed right then and there than I wouldn't say anything.


The focus on everyone else - Fe. 



> Also I hate calling someone out on shit right in front of everyone.


Could be Fe or Fi. 



> I might just talk to him about the claim later one on one, or if I could point that he was wrong indirectly in the moment I would such as asking "well what if this happened" that way my disagreement with him wouldn't turn into an all out argument or serious discussion.


Does not show a total lack of tact. Has a decent amount of Fe. 



> If people were obviously already talking about politics or beliefs or views than I would pipe in, still never saying "you're wrong" but maybe making a sarcastic joke or pointing out a situation where his beliefs would be wrong.


This is also good Fe. 



> Also I might point to a trend that doesn't really support what he is saying.


Demonstrative Te? 



> Saying something like "you're just objectively wrong" would only come when I have already started getting heated in an argument with someone, I would never say something like that when in a normal mode. It feels like I would be embarrassing them in front of everyone, unless I could tell that they weren't personally attached to the topic at all.


Lots of Fe. 



> 5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
> I would try to fix it but not by confronting them. I might try to pick up or fix the aftermath be it materially (fixing items) or fixing it emotionally by talking with someone.


You have a lot of Fe. From here, I get the impression you are repressing thinking. 



> I only speak up if it is blatantly hurting someone and it's getting on my nerves for a while. The other day my dad messed up in a game and my brother was just repeatedly saying "you should have done this. you need to pay attention in the game" and my dad was obviously trying his best. My brother just KEPT pestering him so I said "stop fucking lecturing him you're making him feel like shit" and then I started lecturing my brother about being an ass to my dad. He then said "stop lecturing me" and I responded "well if you didn't want to be lectured then don't lecture other people, but since you did you're getting lectured now" and was very upset. I felt like I put him in his place because he was obviously taking all of the fun out of the game by my dad. After I did that my brother played emotionally in this strategy game and that annoyed me because I could obviously see he was playing against only me and letting his emotion get the best of him. *I can always tell when he starts playing emotionally because his play style changes.*


It's very good Fe. 



> I don't really know to be honest, I'm not typically out with people that are very different than me to experience something that clashes with my beliefs.


You keep giving me the idea you don't value Ne at all. I'm going to rule out all NPs. 



> If someone says something that isn't in line a lot of the time I will nod my head at least recognizing what they are trying to get at even though it is wrong. I can try to correct them once or twice, but if my efforts aren't making any progress or change in them and they obviously don't understand, I will just stop trying.


Too passive to be an Ti dom or aux, imo. 



> Just a waste of time because the words are going straight through them.


Hm... Ni? or repressed Ne? 



> 7. If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
> Well obviously be more decisive on this career choice haha.


Dominant perceiving vibes. It's not just here but throughout the whole post. 'Wait and see' attitude. It's usually a dominant perceiving trait. 



> It's stressing me out as I have less and less time to choose yet I'm trying to find something that I'll enjoy doing, be amazing at, and be meaningful to me.


Meaningful? Is that Fi or Ni? Or both? 



> I'm probably asking for too much. But on a more quality based answer I would say that I am split between two things. One would be more charismatic and better at appealing to the emotions of others with my words as I think I come off as pretty robotic when explaining what I believe(just give them the logic step by step analysis),


First ever real Ti Emphasis. 

[/QUOTE]and I think if I could appeal more emotionally I would be able to make more people believe in a system that isn't capitalistic(I'm a huge communist...rip).


> The desire to do something to change the world? I would say Gamma quadrant (INFJ, ENFJ, ISTP, ESTP)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

darcstar3 said:


> I only wanted your opinion, without actual work, lol
> Seems like you're agreeing with isfj, but i was just wondering, from what you know of me, if there was another type you'd also consider


Uh... not really. It's hard to see you as something else especially since I know you so well. 

If not ISFJ, I'd go with INFP.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Uh... not really. It's hard to see you as something else especially since I know you so well.
> 
> If not ISFJ, I'd go with INFP.


one of my friends says im infp -.-
so, yea, i guess that makes sense as a back-up idea

thanks ^.^


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Also people - if you know your type already, don't ask me to type you. Typing is very time consuming. I've just typed two people so far.


I'm still confused on my type and was curious about what you'd come up with.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Also people - if you know your type already, don't ask me to type you. Typing is very time consuming. I've just typed two people so far.


B-bu-but baby I'm worth it!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Xcopy said:


> That was not Red, that was Gold/Hibiki from Pokemon Gold.


So you remember it?


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> So you remember it?


Just now I did, during this discussion.


----------



## settledown (Jan 24, 2017)

sorry i thing INTP


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

settledown said:


> sorry i thing INTP


Can you translate, what you just said?


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Can you translate, what you just said?


She probably meant ''I think Intp'' meaning that she doesn't need typing.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Blue Ribbon said:


> The thread where I type others who ask me to. Just give me links to threads you've made - not necessarily type related - any threads (or alternatively I can stalk you.)


I keep doubting my type/introversion/extraversion/functions.

Stalk me. Look up my threads.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

AAADD Edison said:


> I keep doubting my type/introversion/extraversion/functions.
> 
> Stalk me. Look up my threads.


can you answer why your avatars are always kawaii japanese girls?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> can you answer why your avatars are always kawaii japanese girls?


Because I am fan of them.

I only put those as avatar whoms music I adore. Before I listened to J-Pop, I wouldn't put any Japanese girl as avatar, but a Canadian singer instead who used to be my favourite [singer].


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

AAADD Edison said:


> Because I am fan of them.
> 
> I only put those as avatar whoms music I adore. Before I listened to J-Pop, I wouldn't put any Japanese girl as avatar, but a Canadian singer instead who used to be my favourite [singer].


strong feelings, I think that Fi as dom fits you


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> strong feelings, I think that Fi as dom fits you


Yeah, I am an INFP, so you got that right.

I keep doubting, but that's my type. Lately I've compared ISFP vs INFP........ 

The answer is always INFP.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

AAADD Edison said:


> Yeah, I am an INFP, so you got that right.
> 
> I keep doubting, but that's my type. Lately I've compared ISFP vs INFP........
> 
> The answer is always INFP.


That's what I would be doubting too.


----------



## Lion daughter (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey do you want maybe type me? I am really unclear about me being an ENFP. I hope its okay if you just look at any of my threads and so on i wouldn't really know what treads to link here


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

can anyone here type this youtuber please?
https //www youtube com/user/aniamags


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

@Blue Ribbon
Could you please stalk me? I'd love a stalker as lovely as you, and I don't have many threads anyway.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

@blueRibbon

If you're still doing this thread, could you look over my profile? Ive only got one thread.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@Blue Ribbon Have a go if you're willing.

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-enneagram-type/807074-alright-everyone.html

I'm more interested in your reasoning than in having someone confirm or deny a type, which I've already settled on for the most part.


----------



## Suzziexo (Feb 23, 2017)

Can you please type me?
Stalk my questionare post


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> @blueRibbon
> 
> If you're still doing this thread, could you look over my profile? Ive only got one thread.


Ignore this post


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Hey blue ribbon type me please... I'll send you sexy pic. Joke. Thanks. (^3^)/～☆


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Type me. 

Because I'm special.


----------

